# Markets



## Gardyloo (Sep 2, 2020)

So I looked through the list of theme topics and didn't find one that seemed to fit.  If there's an existing appropriate thread, mods feel free to move.

Markets, marketplaces, farmers' markets, street markets, bazaars, souks... post 'em.

I'll start with a mix of quite old and slightly more recent images.

Helsinki waterfront market, ca. 1973




 

Covent Garden, London, 1972



 

Isfahan Grand Bazaar, 1976



 

Ostermalm market, Stockholm



 

Samarkand bazaar, 1975


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 2, 2020)

Very grainy.......


----------



## Gardyloo (Sep 2, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Very grainy.......


All but Stockholm scanned off slides.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 2, 2020)

I like the Covent Garden one from '72.  Takes me back to my first trip to London way back then.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 2, 2020)

I like the last best. Reminds me of the great open air market in Cairo.


----------



## limr (Sep 2, 2020)

Nice theme!

Night market, Flushing Meadows, Queens




rBBQ by limrodrigues, on Flickr





Hong Kong Eggs2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr





Balls2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr





Being served2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Sep 2, 2020)

Hot peppers at local market in Rentepao - Tana Toraja, Sulawesi Indonesia by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Sep 2, 2020)

Mayan fabric weaver behind her backstrap loom - Panajachel by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Sep 2, 2020)

Flower Hmong buying sugar cane at Bac Ha market, Vietnam by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Sep 3, 2020)

My idiot wife at a market in Albufeira, Portgual.


----------



## Gardyloo (Sep 4, 2020)

A couple more..

Reading Terminal Market, Philadelphia


 

Bukhara (Uzbekistan) main market


 

Portobello Road market, London


----------



## Gardyloo (Sep 16, 2020)

Some more...

Istanbul Spice bazaar





Broom guy, Bukhara, Uzbekistan


 

Queen Victoria market, Melbourne


----------



## Philmar (Sep 20, 2020)

Strapped pigs for sale at weekly market - Rentepao, Sulawesi, Indonesia by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Songbirds for sale - Hanoi by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Oct 21, 2020)

Woman with green hands buying tortillas at Antigua market by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Oct 29, 2020)

Selling local snacks: locusts, grubs, grasshoppers and fertilized duck eggs - Phnom Penh, Cambodia by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo (Oct 30, 2020)

Petticoat Lane, back in the day




 

Melon, anyone?


----------

